# Favorite Series not written by Tolkien



## ¤-Elessar-¤

*favorite series not written by tolkien!*

list your favorite fantasy series not written by tolkien plz be 3+ books in series!

anyways, mine is "The Sword of Truth" by terry goodkind, it isnt all wtitten yet but it is very good, no elves or orcs but i like them very much, im also reading the shannarah series, (or however u spell it)


----------



## Talierin

That would be The Dark is Rising sequence, by Susan Cooper. Absolutly great!


----------



## Talierin

Here Here to Foundation! Nearly read the whole thing in a week!


----------



## Talierin

Actually, there's now a continuing trilogy by three different authors that kind of fill in the gaps during H. S's time. One is Foundation and Chaos.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤

i have never read any of those but the Dark is rising, and it was prettey good, no battles or killing but a lot of wit magic and intellectual struggle.


----------



## Gothmog

Well get ready for screams of horror from Graymantle. 

Fantasy.
The double series by David Eddings - The Belgariad and the Malloreon.

SF Anne McCaffrey's Pern Books.

Graymantle, please don't throw anything at the screen, it won't reach me!


----------



## Greymantle

*Screams in horror, then throws his copy of _The Redemption of Althalus_ at the monitor and curses as it shatters his screen*
 As much as I can't stand his writing, David Eddings is so damned addictive... I own a lot of his books.

Without a doubt, my favorite books other than LotR are Philip Pullman's _His Dark Materials_. Mr. Pullman himself says his books aren't fantasy (he also "doesn't epecially like Tolkien"), but if you read his books you could never call them anything else.
In terms of actual quality, _The Dark is Rising_ series would follow that; however, I'm extremely fond of unoriginal, badly written junk fantasy, so the _Wheel of Time_, the _Sword of Truth_, and the _Shannara_ series are all way up there as well.


----------



## Rosie Cotton

I've only read the first 2 books in "His Dark Materials" trilogy, but I guess that is my next favorite series/trilogy. The only reason I haven't read "The Amber Spyglass" yet is that I finished "The Subtle Knife" about 3 or 4 years ago, and since I had a 4 year wait for the last book in the trilogy my excitement sort of cooled down and I gave up bugging my local Barnes and Noble about when it would be coming out. I'll reread the 1st 2, and ask for the last one for Christmas though, I _really_ want to finish it.


----------



## Greymantle

lol! Yeah, that kinda happened to me, too-- after waiting forever (and having given up after three years or something) I got The Amber Spyglass as a surprise birthday gift.... it was great. I thought it was acutually rahter different from the others, but still an amazing book. It really touched some deep spot for me... made me cry for hours, and the only other time I've done that is for LotR.


----------



## Gothmog

Yes Graymantle, David Eddings is addictive and I love his Warped sense of Humour. Perhaps because it is somewhat akin to mine?


----------



## ReadWryt

Ok, I guess I'll finally chime in. When I was but a lad I developed a powerfull obsession for Harry Harrison's "Stainless Steel Rat" series. I find his dry wit and great sense of action to be addictive...Other then that, the whole of the "Known Space" stories by Larry Niven.


----------



## Grond

Gosh.... No one has mentioned Frank Hebert's Dune series. I especially like Dune, Dune Messiah and Children of Dune the first three written. I am also fond of Anne McCaffrey's Dragon Riders of Pern trilogy and the related books. And I wouldn't be a good Christian if I didn't at least mention "The Left Behind" series about the coming of you know who. By the way Legolas23, I, too, like the unlikely leper hero series of Thomas Covenant. Who would have thunk that white gold would pack such a punch!


----------



## orion

Hello to all. Ditto on Anne McCaffrey. I started off reading Dragon Lance and Terry Brooks' novels. Great stuff. It is a little off base here, but has anyone heard of ElfQuest by Marvel Comics. Originaly done in 50's or 60's in black and white. Re-done by Wendy and Richard Pini. All-time favorite


----------



## Uminya

*Worships his small Asimov collection*

Asimov is the Almighty when it comes to S.F.! I'm not sure whether I liked the Foundation or Robot series more, though. Poor Giskard....

I've only read two other fantasy series: Chronicles of Narnia (very good, although sad...) and the Crimson Shadow, by RA Salvatore (which I basically despise)

I am currently reading the Sackett series, by Louis L'Amour, and it is extremely good!


----------



## menchu

I used to read the Five collection by Enyd Blyton when I was much younger...
And the "Donald duck and family" comics!!!


----------



## Greymantle

Ah yes... the Famous Five... the Secret Seven... The Adventurous Four (I think!). I totally grew up on Enid Blyton!


----------



## Aerin

I love Redwall by Brian Jacques!!!!!!!!!! 
I also love the Dark is Rising, the Harry Potter series (don't rag me for this one!!), and Horatio Hornblower. *I also LOVE the movies....*
I like a lot of books that are by the same author, but not in a series. Madeleine L'Engle's books are not technically a series, except for the Wrinkle in Time, but I love her books.


----------



## Telchar

Fav comics; The Far Side and Billy..


----------



## GaladrielQueen

My favorite is Nora Roberts


----------



## LOTRF

I like Brian Jacques Redwell, C.S. Lewis, Left Behind, The Drangon Kings. IS the Dragon Lance any good? I've seen it in the library but didn't know if it was any good.


----------



## Rosie Cotton

> _Originally posted by Aerin _
> *I love Redwall by Brian Jacques!!!!!!!!!!
> I also love the Dark is Rising, the Harry Potter series (don't rag me for this one!!), and Horatio Hornblower. *I also LOVE the movies....*
> I like a lot of books that are by the same author, but not in a series. Madeleine L'Engle's books are not technically a series, except for the Wrinkle in Time, but I love her books. *



Really? My best friend is OBSESSED with the Horatio Hornblower movies. I completely forgot about Harry Potter, and Redwall. I'm hereby adding both to my list of favorite series, right next to "His Dark Materials" trilogy.


----------



## Gillafish23

I loved Philip Pullman's His Dark Materials series except the last book was probably the first book ever that I actually cried at the end! I really liked the Wren series by Sherwood Smith but the books just went out of publish.


----------



## Gillafish23

O it just came to me! What about Lloyd Alexanders books...you know The Book of Three...


----------



## Greymantle

> _Originally posted by Gillafish23 _
> *I loved Philip Pullman's His Dark Materials series except the last book was probably the first book ever that I actually cried at the end! *



Ditto! Though I probably already said that on this thread somewhere... that was so _tragic._ Just made me want to sob forever. Hard feeling to describe.

And about Lloyd Alexander... read those books a long time ago, and intend to re-read them soon. Gotta love Welsh legend.


----------



## Tar-Steve

Dune!

How many books in Foundation?
I think I read five? At least four. I liked it but when I was done I didn't find it that profound. They were hard to put down though.
Can anyone list the titles?


----------



## Talierin

Umm, I think there's 8 foundation books by Asimov, then there's another trilogy by three other authors, then there's a pre-foundation series called Empire by asimov. here's some of the titles, but they're not in order at all:

Foundation
Foundation and Empire
Second Foundation
Forward the Foundation
Foundation and Earth

Foundation and Chaos


----------



## sir Erick

*harry potter*

i have read all 4 harry potter books i like them alot


----------



## Theif

I like all the Tamora Pierce series, [except for cirlce of magic]
The first 4 Wheel of Time books were good, but after that it all got a bit too long-winded, and I like the Earthsea series by Ursula Le Guin. I have read Harry Potter, and I liked them, but they weren't as good as a lot of other books.


----------



## Talierin

Hehehe, in my opinion, WOT went downhill after the third one. I was so bored reading the fourth one....

I haven't read The Circle of Magic series yet, but I have read Alanna and Daine's series'. They were pretty good, even if they are below my reading level!


----------



## Aleri Starstorm

I can not say I have a fave book series. Some of my faves are:
The Corellian Trilogy - Based on STAR WARS
The Jedi Academy Trilogy - Currantly being worked on and based on SW
The ANIMORPHS series - Sci-Fi reading, hilarious, recommended
Harry Potter - I have read all four so far

I have read hundreds of single books, but these are the only ones that I can remember right now.

I am working on LOTR:FOTR. I am also going to see the movie when it comes out.
I have also seen the Harry Potter one already. 

__________________________________________


Can you guess the answer to this?

'What do you get when you combine an out-door barbeque with a dragon?'


----------



## Gloer

Aleri Starstorm asks:

'What do you get when you combine an out-door barbeque with a dragon?'

Well...You nothing much because the dragon eats it all up anyway. The evil thing.

***********

My books:
- I liked Dragonlance. Read through all of it in English and very fast. Liked that Raistlin character.
- Love the Star Wars epic. I like hero's that have the evil side in them. They have true force, because they have true choice in the story declared by the fact that they have also chosen evil paths. And the growth, change, evolving thing...
- Laughed at Asimov's foundation-series. Never really grasped how the hell psycho-historians could ever be possible. True magic: planning the world like they did in socialism! Otherwise well written. I just like the freedom of choice. Chaos-theory immidiately grasps me.
- Mika Waltari's "Sinuhe the Egyptian" is very good. So are his other historical epics like Turms. I do not know what has been translated to English.
- I loved Burroughs Tarzan. The first 5-7 books are unique. After thet he repeats the same story again and again...

- L.Tolstoy: War and Peace. Now this is a book for anyone who loved the story and the characters of Lord of the Rings! A must.


----------



## 9forMortalMen

*Favorite series*

Gotta be the Chronicles of Amber by Roger Zelasny. Love the way he uses first person narrative, but from different characters in different books. I think he dragged it on a bit too long for financial reasons, but the first six or so were just top notch.
Thomas Covenant is a great character, but I always end up just thinking, "Would you please just stop feeling sorry for yourself?!"


----------



## Grond

White Gold Wielder ---- What a wuss for a guy who could wipe out the world with a waive of his left hand!!


----------



## Telchar

Anybody here that have read Discworld? (If you have it, do you recomend it?)


----------



## Luna

I haven't read much in the way of fantasy, I am actually more of a horror genre lover myself (though I do love Tolkien more and more) I have almost all of Stephen King's books, and I wondered if anyone had read any of his Dark Tower series. They are not so much horror per se, but a bit of a mix of fantasy/sci-fi I guess. Though King has been given the mantle of "horror master" much of his work is much more than that (with a few references to Tolkien along the way).
If anyone is interested, the titles in the series so far are The Gunslinger, The Drawing of The Three, The Wastelands, and Wizard and Glass. We King fans are waiting breathlessly for the Dark Tower book five.


----------



## Cygnus

I'm actually kind of fond of the Vampire Cronicles.


----------



## orion

The King of Horror! I too have all the Dark Tower books. When is he ever going to get the next one out!!!!! He always leaves off in the middle of a paragraph/sentence. Keeps you guessing till the end and beyond.


----------



## Luna

I have heard Dark Tower 5 will be out next year (I hope, I hope!) Yes I know he loves to keep the audience hanging...I think this is in tribute to the "cliffhanger" type movies he watched as a kid...keep 'em hanging and wanting more! There are other books that have 'hints' to the Dark Tower. His new one, Black House,(co-authored with Peter Straub) talks about the Crimson King. Insomnia is another which mentions the Crimson King. I don't know how many of his books you've read but there are many that include references to other characters..references to The Dark Tower, etc. Anyway I know this is pretty much a Tolkien-only site but it's cool to meet another SK fan! By the way, I have to brag: I just sent two books to King, after waiting for like 3 years to have them signed...one was a Dark Tower book (of course) Wizard & Glass. It's a dream come true! So, as they say in the Gunslinger's world, "Long Days, Pleasant Nights".


----------



## orion

Cool beans! I will have to try that. Yes, I have read many of his books, short unfinished stories etc. There are alot that mention references to the Dark Tower series. Ah well hopefully next year the next book will hit the stores. ( and i will be first in line ha ha)


----------



## Luna

After checking the SK website, here is the news on Dark Tower 5: he might publish the remaining books at the same time--3 books! And it might take two years, barring unforseen events. So, I was in error thinking it might be next year...don't recall where I heard that, but, one can hope, eh?
Also, if you check out the "official SK website" you can read a prologue to DT5, called "Calla Bryn Sturgis"...it is very good but will only wet your appetite!


----------



## Grond

Gosh, Luna and oriod, y'all are going to make me sound like a real grump today but I promise that I'm trying to help you and the forum as well. You're conversation has digressed from listing your favorite non-Tolkien series to talking about the series. When you have a conversation like you two are having, it is much less intrusive to those of us who don't care about SK, if you handle these conversations with PM (private messages). PM are accessed through the user cp icon.


----------



## Luna

I'm sorry, Grond; got a bit carried away with myself.


----------



## Kanute

Anyone read the Warlord Chronicles by Bernard Cornwell (he of Sharpe fame)? I think that after Lotr they're the best books ever written.
Thomas Harris is a great author aswell, i couldnt put Silence Of The Lambs down.


----------



## Evenstar

Of course LOTR is my favorite and I've read all 4 Harry Potter books and their great 2. Anyone ever read Clive Barker's Weaveworld or Imajica? They're pretty good too. I'm only bout 1/2 way through Imajica but it is good so far.


----------



## Uminya

Non-Tolkien series...easy!

Robot/Empire/Foundation series by Asimov (I call them the Histories of Daneel)

The Sacketts by L'Amour

The Tripod Trilogy by John Christopher (very good, but hard to find)


----------



## laura

Love Anne McCaffery, got tired of David Eddings. Love Stephen Donaldson's Thomas Covenent - have you tried his Mordant's Need? Love Katherine Kurtz, Katherine Kerr, Asimov's Foundation and also the Robots. Guy Gavriel Kay's Finovair Tapestry and also Song for Arbonne and Tigana. Tried William Morris's (yep he wrote fantasy as well as designing wallpaper etc) Well at the World's End - tough going. Recommend trying Lord Dunsany's King of Elfland's Daughter. Morris and Dunsany writing before Tolkien. For something a bit different love David Gemmell's Legend. Have read Harry Potter, Tamora Pierce's Circle of Magic and Philip Pulman (have to check them out before I let my daughter read them)

I could go on and on. Hope somebody comes up with something I haven't read - I'd like to try something else.


----------



## Talierin

Ooo, I had forgotten about the Tripod Series! Great stuff there! My library has all of them.

There's been a lot of great stuff mentioned in this thread, and others on books.


----------



## DGoeij

Most is mentioned, but what the heck:

The Foundation and the Robot series by Isaac Asimov,

Dune, and its followers by Frank Herbert

The Discworld novels by Terry Pratchett (Yes I do recommend them Telchar, for being hilarious and great reading)

Not exactly fantasy, but very interesting reading to me: The Dark Tower serie by Stephen King (not finished, he may never will, be sure to know that before starting)


----------



## Kit Baggins

I like Discworld too, DGoeij!

I also like:
The MYST novels
The Edge Chronicles
2001 A Space Odyssey and all its sequels
Pretty much anything by Stephen King or Anne Rice

~Kit


----------



## Gawain

The Riftwar series by Raymond E Fiest is right up there with TLotR series. Well... Maybe not on the same level, but awful close. Then there are The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant by Donaldson and daylight next. I see those three series as the pinnacle of fantasy writing. Of course there are myriad good writers out there, Richard Matheson, Grace Snell, Janny Wurts etc. Just read everything you can, build a hunger for all genres. One day you might come across a dusty little book that makes TLotR pale into insignificance.


----------



## Elbereth547

I loved His Dark Materials, but it drove me crazy it took forever for the Amber Spyglass to come out! I REALLY love the Mists of Avalon though!


----------



## Reoko

Redwall is awesome i love it!! i read the whole series twice


----------



## Lothiriel

This is a cool thread - it's giving me a lot of good titles for cold winter nights!

I love Cooper's Dark is Rising series, Alan Garner's Weirdstone of Brisingamen books, Alexander's Prydain cycle, Peake's Gormenghast books, C. S. Lewis (Narnia and the Space trilogy), and George MacDonald. Those are the books I love to read over and over again (along with LOTR of course!). I used to be a big fan of Gene Wolfe's Book of the New Sun and the Robert Silverberg's Majipoor Chronicles, but I haven't read them in a while. And Fritz Lieber's Fafhrd and the Grey Mouser series is good sword-and-sorcery if you like that genre.


----------



## rast_lotrlover

after lotr what i love most is the wheel of time by robertjordan.


----------



## SarumansTreason

"Redwall" by Brian Jacques is a very excellent series. I really enjoyed them.
"Watership Down" and "Tales from Watership Down" by Adams are awesome too. 
"Les Miserable" by Victor Hugo is by far my favourite book other than the Lord of the Rings. Everyone must read this book. 
"Harry Potter" is a good series too. 
"Phantom of the Opera" by Gaston Learoux(sp) is another well written, great novel. 
And of course, Tolkien's friend, CS Lewis's Books "The Chronicles are of Narnia" are very excellent, but they are too Christian than me.


----------



## Gillafish23

Pride and Prejudice...I just finished it (you never know how many words you don't know until you read a book like that! If that makes any sense?!¿) and its a pretty good book! I know its not a series but I just thought I'd mention it...


----------



## Courtney

Gilla,
Oh my God! You are kidding!!! Pride and Predjudice is one of my favorite books ever! I love Jane Austin(sp?) and the Bronte sisters! I actually like classic books as much as I like fantasy and science fiction.


----------



## Dain Ironfoot

I also LOVE the whole Amber series... I LOVED Random and Eric. I also read the DragonLance books. I also liked Raslin all dark and spooky.....


----------



## fantasydude

dont forget elric of melnibone and the eternal champion series by moorcock.
whats with all the christian references i keep reading, is this a fantasy chat post or a church chat post? just curious.


----------



## Grond

> _Originally posted by fantasydude _
> *dont forget elric of melnibone and the eternal champion series by moorcock.
> whats with all the christian references i keep reading, is this a fantasy chat post or a church chat post? just curious. *


It appears hard to distinguish the two in some of the threads. We like to discuss all aspects of Tolkien's world and their parallels with JRRT's Catholic/Christian background. Most of us agree that he didn't write allegory but still like to debate the issues anyway. If any of these threads and discussions bother you, I suggest you simply avoid the threads.


----------



## Courtney

Don't worry fantasy dude, we haven't forgotton Elric. In fact, I just ordered The Road between the worlds, which is the 6th book in the Eternal champion series from the library! It will be in in about 2 days and I can't wait!!!


----------



## Dain Ironfoot

I read all the spy kids books!!! YA, ho, ya!!!!

*he says gagging himself*


----------



## Earendil

Wow, most of mine have been mentioned, but oh,well This is an awsome thread!
My fav series after Tolkien would have to be His Dark Materials by Pullman...loved it. I waited forever for it, then I was depressed when it was over
I'm also a big fan of Cooper's The Dark is Rising, Alexander's Prydain Chronicles, The Narnia books though I liked them better when I was a kid and didn't see all the religious stuff...not that I'm bashing religion..., The Riddle Master Trilogy by McKillip, The Earthsea books by LeGuin the George MacDonald, Jane Yolen, Madeline L'Engle, Tamora Pierce and Charles DeLint. I also love the Harry Potter books...they're just so cute Oh, and it's not a series, but all fantasy lovers should read The Neverending Story by Ende, it's great


----------



## LOTRF

Hey I just was at the library and a lady there said I should read the Dark is Rising book, so I got the first one and read it really fast and I can't wait to read the other one's. Very good book


----------



## My_Precious

Hey, I read that lotsa people like Asimov? I never read him...  
But I was gonna start readind something so what should I start with? 
Anyone read "The Black Company" by Glen Cook? It's a great book, although little complicated. And, of course, "Garrett". C'mon people, you have a detective book with elves, dwarves, private investigator, and lotsa humor! What else do you need?


----------



## Harad

My fav has been mentioned--the 2 trilogies of Thomas Covenant the Unbeliever, by Stephen Donaldson. IMO, the reason some dont like it or him, is that they dont like real world problems--and he's got them in spades--to intrude on a fanatasy. Once I got over that, I found the books spellbinding. 

They have many of the elements of LOTR (or fantasy stories in general) with Giants and Forest Protectors, but they also have unparalled inventions: The Bloodguard--so loyal to their oath of allegiance that it prevents them from dying--the Ravers--spirits of Evil that take over the body of innocents, the idea of Corruption merged together with illness in the body of the Earthling Covenant, and in the second trilogy the amazing idea of Sunbane, that turns the world into a revolving freakshow, of desert, jungle, flood, and pestilence.


----------



## daisy

*favourite series*

I also love Dune and Narnia. There is also a series of books - total pulp fiction bordering on romance novels(yikes!) by Diana Gabaldon about a time-travelling British woman, but it is not really sci-fi once she gets to Scotland and starts ripping her bodice every thirty pages.Perfect summer reading. There is also an author, Richard Grant who wrote a book called, "Rumours of Spring", my favourite book of all time, which I lent to my English professor six years ago and never saw again. It is out of print and impossible to find 

Has anyone mentioned 'Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy'- Douglas Adams?

Also The Mists of Avalon by Mary Stewart, chronicles of Merlin as a young boy. Fabulous.


----------



## Legolam

People have knocked it, but I reckon The Wheel of Time by Robert Jordan is the best series after LOTR. The sheer depth of characters and plots is amazing. Although I have got a bit bored having just read the ninth book. I'm kind of waiting for it all to end!


----------



## Dain Ironfoot

Hey i loved books


----------



## TheJospeh

*Boy....*

I thought there would be some support for "The Chronicles of Amber". I guess they aren't as popular as I thought. Anyway, that is my second favourite fantasy series.

As for Sci-Fi, I like stuff by Heinlein BUT no series there...hmmmmm...I guess Dune would be it. Though I feel the sequels are bad compared to the original.

Sincerely,
The Joseph


----------



## Courtney

I completely agree about the Dune books, the first one was great, but they just keep getting worse after that! The movie was okay.


----------



## Lorien

aren't people forgetting the Hitchhiker's guide series???
i mean that was one wild funny series.......FORTY_TWO......yeah!.....

of course if you're more serious it would probably be the foundation and robot series of asimov.....


----------



## Lucie Baggins

I like the Tamora Pierce books, Harry Potter, The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy,His dark Materials by Phillip Pullman.


----------



## Asha'man

Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time is the best!! 
David Eddings' Belgariad and Malloreon are great, though I didn't like the two trilogies that much and I haven't read "Althalus" yet. Tom Clancy. Wow. Not really a series, but they do go in chronological order. 
Narnia was good, though I should probably read it again. 
Harry Potter is much better than most people give it credit for. 
The Dark is Rising was good, and I should reread that, too.
I read Brian Jacques' Redwall about 15 times a few years ago, but I tried to reread them recently and couldn't get into them much. 
Hitchhiker's Guide isn't really a series, is it? I read it in one volume, so I think of it as just the one book.

I'm not sure why I'm on this board, because I don't even like Tolkien. Odd, because other stuff I read seems to be read by you guys......

Asha'man


----------



## Treebeard

God, you people read a lot of crap. Try these if you want good fantasy. C.S. Lewis trilogy (Out of the Silent Planet, Perelandra, That Hideous Strength) and Gormenghast trilogy.


----------



## greypilgrim

has anyone mentioned terry brooks' SHANNARA series?
these stories are wonderfully told and span many generations.


first king of
sword of
elf queen of
elfstones of
scions of

the list goes on and they are ALL great reads!


----------



## TheJospeh

*However...*

The Shannara series mimics "the Lord of the Rings" do such an extreme degree that it can hardly be considered an original work. Of course, I still loved them!!!!

And who am I kidding anyway? All fantasy literature is based and flavoured so strongly by Tolkien it's extraordinary. Sometimes that makes me happy but sometimes it makes me sad because for all the great things Tolkien has brought into the world that means he is responsible for at least one bad thing: "The Wheel of Time Series".

Sincerely,
The Joseph


----------



## Uminya

The best 'super-series' is by Asimov consisting of the Robot, Empire, and Foundation series. Prelude and Forward the Foundation have got to be two of the best books I have ever read!

Dune left a lot to be desired, IMHO...good story, not well told (the latter books, for the most part).


----------



## 7doubles

the mighty thor by marvel comics and faust


----------



## Lillyaundra

The Lord of the Rings is my all time favorite series. The Return of the King is my favorite out of them. The books of Shannara are in second. The Elfstones of Shannara is my favorite among them.


----------



## Lillyaundra

P.S. Missed the NOT in the original question. The shannara series is my favorit. (sory)


----------



## Goldberry

After Tolkien, I find the best  writer of fantasy is Raymond E. Feist, whose Riftwar Saga series was already mentioned by Gawain. If you haven't read it, he is wonderful. It starts with Magician:Apprentice. My favorite was Prince of the Blood. (Anyone who likes horror, he wrote one novel called Faerie Tale, but I'm too chicken to read it).

No one mentioned Robin McKinley. I read a book by her called The Hero and the Crown that was excellent. I am looking forward to reading more of her books.

I loved Terry Brooks' Shannara series, Alexander's Prydain series, David Eddings, the first Terry Goodkind book, and The Dark Is Rising series.

I really liked David Drake's Lord of the Isles series, and Dune (after the first one it was downhill).

Someday I hope to get to the Wheel of Time series, and also Madelaine L'Engle's series.


----------



## Talierin

I love Robin McKinley! But her books aren't exactly a series, so I didn't mention them.


----------



## Gillafish23

Oh, I forgot about Robin McKinley!! Her books are very good! The first book in the Hero and the Crown series is The Blue Sword. Anyone have a amazon account? I'm just curious how many books some people have rated...right now I have 204.


----------



## Chymaera

Heinlein's Future-Histories

Terry Pratchett's Discworld

Asimov's Robot/Empire/Foundation

Piers Anthony's Xanth Series
Incarnations of Immortality
Apprentice Adept
Tarot
Cluster

Douglas Adams' Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy

Sheri S. Tepper's True Game Series

Frank and Brian Hurbert's Dune

C.J. Cherryh's Ctyeen

Larry Niven's Known Space


----------



## LadyGaladriel

Have to be 

the Chronicals of Narnia : Timeless and writtian like a dream
Dark materials Trilogy : wow , absoutly spellbinding
Shannara : Amazing


----------



## Turgon

Tanith Lee! Tanith Lee! nobody has mentioned Tanith Lee! Has anybody read anything by her. Other than Tolkien, she's the only Fantasy I read nowadays, not to disparage any of the other author's mentioned in this thread - so many books, so little time! Tanith Lee is wonderful, please somebody tell me that they love her too!

Re: David Eddings - I loved the Belgariad, but does anybody think that all his books are a bit 'samey', it's like you can guess what any one of his character's will say or do, without having to read on. Saying that though Prince Kheldar rules! One of my favourite characters in all fantasy/fiction.

Hitchhiker's Guide is brilliant too, I was so sad when I heard that Douglas Adams had died. What was that quote? I think it's about Zaphod - 'The best bang since the big one' Classic!

Gormenghast is great too - though I didn't like the BBC series a few years back - except for the woman who played Fuschia - she was beautiful...


----------



## chrysophalax

Where to begin!!
Katherine Kurtz's Deryni series
Lynn Flewelling's Nightrunner books
Anything Anne Rice
Bring Me The Head of Prince Charming & If at Faust You Don't
Succeed(have forgotten author)
Piers Anthony's Xanth novels


----------



## Elbereth

I liked the Chronicles of Narnia books...although I haven't read them since I was a kid.

Before Tolkein, I have always been more interested in contemporary writers of the twentieth century like Fitzgerald, Steinbach, and Mitchel. I also am a big fan of Virginia Wolfe and the playwrites Noel Coward, and Tenesee Williams.


----------



## baraka

> The best 'super-series' is by Asimov consisting of the Robot, Empire, and Foundation series. Prelude and Forward the Foundation have got to be two of the best books I have ever read!


Definitely Isaac Asimov series rules. My favorite is "The End of Eternity."


----------



## Goldberry344

Has anyone read Tamora Pierce's books??
*The Song of the Lioness Quartet* 
the first adventure
in the hands of the goddess
the woman who rides like a man
Lioness rampant
*The Immortals* 
Wild Magic
Wolf Speaker
Emporor Mage
The Realms of the Gods
*The Protector of the Small* (3 books out, 1 more to be published)

they are sorta easy-reading, really easy. but fun. i love them!


----------



## Elbereth547

I love those books. I have read The Song of the Lioness series at least 10 times. They are awesome books. I didn't like Tamora Pierce's other books as much (Circle of Magic, The Immortals, Wolf-Speaker) but they were still good.


----------



## Goldberry344

I liked The Immortals series, and i like Protector of the small, and i love Alanna, but i dont like the circle of magic as much. it sorta boreing and predictable.


----------



## I.am.Smeagol

*Squeaks and Tacklehugs Goldberry!* Tamora Pierce was my all time fav author before I found Tolkien! I have nearly every book she has written! I loved the Immortal serries and my next fave is Protector of the Small. I cant wait until Lady Knight comes out! Weeeee.


Lol, anywho.... I also like 
The Dragon Riders of Pern, 
The Dark is Rising, 
Golden Compass, 
Harry Potter (of course!), and 
A Wrinkle in Time (As well as other M L'Engle books). 
I also really liked some serries of books, I forgot what they were called. Uhm, It was about some Pigkeeper, who didnt know who his parents were. Yeah, and he destroyed a Black Cauldren??? There was also a Princess Mage in there somehow... Bah I havent read em in a while, but they were really good. 

As for SF I liked Star Wars stuff, especially Kevin Anderson, bah. I havent read those books in a LONGG time. Hmm, I liked Rebecca Moesta, too. 

Its needless to say, Tolkien is #1!!


----------



## Talierin

Oh, oh! That's The Chronicles of Prydain or something like that by Lloyd Alexander. It's been a long while since I've read that too..........


----------



## Anduril

Well, I've ust entered to this thread, I hope my list don't seem to be bored:

Asimov: I, Robot; Robot histories; Robot Dreams; Nemesis; and all the Foundation Books (Foundation's Prelude, Towards the Foundation, Foundation, Foundation and Empire, Second Foundation, Foundation Limits, Foundation and Earth)...

Dune (of course)!!
Arthur C. Clark.
All the books of one of the greatests semiologists: Umberto Eco.


----------



## Goldberry344

what about CS Lewis....i read the chronicals of Narnia a while a go, but i remember liking them. i didnt like LeAngle much (no offense) but Tamora Pierce is right after Tolkien...and Harry Potter rox...i was into that series before they came to the US


----------



## Urylia

My favorite series are:
Star Wars: The New Jedi Order- new one comes out today!!!
His Dark Materials Trilogy by Philip Pullman
Harry Potter- of course  

There they are!


----------



## Elfarmari

I like the redwall books by Brian Jacques, the Ender's Game series by Orson Scott Card (I love how this series actually has realistic science, unlike star trek etc.!!!), Wrinkle in Time and the subsquent books by Madeleine L'Engle (sp?), and Harry Potter. I really like howthe endings in the HArry Potter books are completely unpredictable! The difference to me between Tolkien's work and these books is that I like these because of the stories, but I love Tolkien's because of the stories and the writing. I can read LotR repeatedly (i.e. finish it and start over right away) without enjoying it any less. With the HArry Potter books, after you know thte ending, it isn't the same re-reading them.


----------



## Taran

*The Prydain Chronicles* 
1 - The Book of Three
2 - The Black Cauldron
3 - The Castle of Llyr
4 - Taran Wanderer
5 - The High King

Those books are tremedous!!!! They were written for children but trancsend age groups


----------



## shadowfax_g

Has anyone mentioned *The Earthsea* series by U.K.Le Guin?
Great books! I bet you'd enjoy them if you love LotR.


----------



## Unicef

*George R. R. Martin?*

No one for George R. R. Martin and "A Song of Ice and Fire" series? alright he's only published 3 of 6, and it tkaes 2-3 years for the next one to be published, but I find them very good so far. We'll see how it turns out overall.

I liked Tad Williams series that began with Dragonbone Chair; The first 3 Dragonlance books, really enjoyed the character development in that series.


----------



## Eonwe

Thomas Covenant the Unbeliever (I liked Vain, the Giants, the Bloodguard, Morham the best) Everytime I read this series (I think I read it at least twice) I felt so depressed, yuck. The best is when he couldn't say anything but "Don't touch me" for a long time. 

Elric of Melnibone and Stormbringer were very good.

I have to read Asimov someday, I could never get into his long books, I loved his short stories.


----------



## Zale

As far is fantasy is concerned, my favourite after Tolkien is probably Robin Hobb's Farseer Trilogy (reccommended to everyone). After that, erm, the Earthsea Quartet - also good.
Otherwise, I have to say the Dune series by Frank Herbert, anything by Arthur C. Clarke (esp. the Rama series and the Space Odyssey series), and Asimov.
Oh, and the Wheel of Time
And the His Dark Materials Trilogy
And...oh, I give up. There's too many...


----------



## tom_bombadil

well my favorite book not written by tolkien is watership down


----------



## Goldberry344

i tried Watership down. i got halfway through before i got to buisy to read. well, to buisy re reading JRRT to read...


----------



## Sam_Gamgee

I read one book once it was the third book form a series of different stories based form the same world like final fantasy it was called "The Tower Of Geburah" it was pretty good


----------



## Rangerdave

*Titan*

The John Varley Titan series is quite fun but it does have some "adult" themes, definately Rated R

But my all time non-Tolkien favorite must be
**************insert drum roll here**************
The Edgar Rice Burroughs John Carter of Mars series

I think there are eleven books in the series, but in total pages it is not that much longer than The Lord of the Rings.

Give them a try.
RD


----------



## Goldberry344

ohh, wassabout the dark is rising series?? anyone else read those??


----------



## Talierin

*waves hand wildly in the air* OH! I DO! My second favorite series after Tolkien! Will rules!


----------



## Courtney

I read them a long....long.... time ago.... They were really good, but I don't remember much about them...


----------



## CyberGhostface

I like the Dark Tower series, too. I believe it is the best since Tolkien, and way better than Harry.


----------



## LadyGaladriel

> I loved Philip Pullman's His Dark Materials series except the last book was probably the first book ever that I actually cried at the end!




Me too (Part from when Gandalf died) ! That is such a good book! I read them all one after the other.


----------



## shadowfax_g

Can anyone tell me the title of the fifth volume of The Earthsea by Ursula Le Guin? I did not realise that the new one had released. Thank you.


----------



## Elias

I liked Harry Potter when I read it first time. I like to read comics more and my favorites are Donald Duck & Asterix.


----------



## Desiderata

*Other than JRRT...*

"This Present Darkness" and "Piercing the Darkness," etc., aren't of the same "Middle-Earth" genre of LOTR, but Frank Peretti does write 'in-your-face-grab-you-by-the-throat-make-you-pay-attention' fantacy!


----------



## Goldberry344

you know, i was in the library the other day, and someone had written a different series of books about halflings(yes, they used that word.) it wouldnt have been that bad...but one of the character's name was Frollo. i was so shocked/horrified/amused.


----------



## Arwen_evenstar

*Fave set of books*

I LOVE Phillip Pullmans Dark Materials! They are sooo kool! I cried at the end 2! I read his other series aswel, about Sally Lockhart. The RUby in the smoke, the Shadow in the North, the Tiger in the well and the Tin Princess. The las one is hardly aout Sally, but her friend Jim and Adeleid.
I Like Harry Potter 2 and I met J.K Rowling!
C.S Lewis s good aswel, but I still haven't read his whole series! I got bored after ages of reading them!


----------



## arisen pheonix

i like the 



his dark materials trilogy
elric saga(wich has been compressed into two books)
books by david eddings(i forget what theyre called)
shannara
heritage of shannara
the voyage of the jerle shannara
firebird
the series of unfortunate events
the chronicals of narnia
out of the silent planet trilogy
harry potter


----------



## Ice Man

Hum, this probably doesn't fit the initial requirements, but I pretty much like reading all the camapign setting for AD&D and D20, especially Ravenloft and Dragon Mountain.


----------



## Legolam

Has anyone read the series of books by George RR Martin? Are they any good? I was recommended them by a friend, but they're never in the library so I was wondering if it was worth just buying them anyway. Any tips?


----------



## Legolam

Come on, someone must have an opinion on these books!


----------



## thoughtful20

Mine would just have to be The Belgariad by David Eddings, 
But then again, Anne McCaffery's 'the ship who sang' semiseries was really great and i also have alot of other favourites . . . oh its just too hard to choose! But the ones above were really great ( :
oh yeah and that Tamora Peirce series was really great . . .


----------



## Phenix

my favorite, definatly robert jordans "The wheel of time"
that's the best serie a have ever read


----------



## CyberGhostface

The Golden Compass is good.


----------



## Phenix

yea thats a good book


----------



## Dr. Ransom

As you might have guessed. My current favorite is C.S.Lewis "Space Trilogy"


----------



## Numellote

*Space Trilogy*

There should be a comma, not a period, after 'guessed'


----------



## Smokey

The Redwall series.
Great books. They've been conpared to the hobbit.


----------



## Elu Thingol

I have read every single Redwall book and I liked them all very much. However, there is one thing that annoys me about them. They all have an extremely similar plot.


----------



## Arahiriel

I like The Chronicals Of Narnia by C.S. Lewis and The Christy Miller series by Robin Jones Gunn.

I never read Redwall, but I've heard they are good.


----------



## Adrastea

I have this piece of paper next to my computer on it is a list of books and Authors that I have chosen from the thousands of titles and authors that you have named. This huge list is the books I need to read.
But everytime I go the library I always forget to bring the list. But hopefully I am going to tomorrow and hopefully I will remember...

I am about to read a book called Xenocide, it is the 3rd book in the series Ender's game (well actually that is what the first book is called so poeple just say that is what the series is called)
I thought Ender's game was excellent, it is sci-fic. The one thing I didn't like was, not that the technolgy was not possible like most sci-fic, it was the way they thought. But I will let you decide if you ever read it.


----------



## Darth Saruman

> _Originally posted by Legolam _
> *Come on, someone must have an opinion on these books! *


I have an opinion. The best fantasy series I've read in a long time. Very highly recommended.


----------



## Gillafish23

I read Gone With The Wind a week ago...very good except no one told me that it had a sad ending...actually made me a little depressed! Finished the first book in Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series...none of the library's had the second so instead of waiting I ran out and bought it...so far so good, except I wish I would have waited for another book in between, I think it would have made the second even more enjoyable. I have read a couple Redwall books, except I've also found that the plots are all way to similar.


----------



## Arahiriel

I really liked The Family Protrait Series by Jack Cavanough. They were very good.


----------



## unearthly16

Orson Scott Card's "Ender's Game" and "Ender's Shadow" books. Of course, I love everything ever written by Orson Scott Card....


----------



## Nenya

OK, I agree with everyone about David Eddings being addictive but I hate his writing and can't get enough of it. I just loved The Elenium and The Tamuli and I just LOVE Aphrael! The problem with his writing is that it's tooooo romantic. Personally I love Terry Goodkind and Terry Brooks and Sara Douglas who aren't so romantically based but have some females in it. 
Please someone tell me why, if David Eddings doesn't like Tolkien's writings, why so many of his names of people and places resemble Tolkien's. This has been driving me mad for ages!


----------



## #1ArcherLegolas

I like the Redwall series but like someone said they all do have a similer(can't spell today) plot. but i liked them all.


----------



## Arahiriel

I like Frank Peretti's books, he is an awesome writer.


----------



## derastia

Elric (of course who couldnt)
The Real Story
Elvenbane
The Book of the New Sun
A Series of Unfortunate Events


Shannara was pretty good not exactly a favorite though.


----------



## Courtney

You wouldn't happen to mean Elric as in The Eternal Champion??? would you???


----------



## Grond

> _Originally posted by Courtney _
> *You wouldn't happen to mean Elric as in The Eternal Champion??? would you??? *


Michael Moorc ock is one of my favorite authors as well. I especially liked the Swords trilogy.


----------



## Ponte

My favourite books not written by Tolkien is the cronicles of Narnia.


----------



## arisen pheonix

if you guys like the elric books derastia started a thread about them in stuff and bother and im the only one besides her who has posted


----------



## korhall

warhammer 40K rocks inda hizzouse


----------



## In Flames

My favourite besides LOTR is "The deeds of Paksenarrion" trilogy. Its an amazing medevil/fantasy/military story. Oh..the author is Elisabeth Moon.


----------



## Dwarf Lord

I must say that i do enjoy the dune series, and there is an awesome sereis by S.D. Perry called resident evil. For some reason I'm inlove the games and The books are just as good. I must admit I really like the harry potter books. They're Wonderful for quick reads. I've read them 3 times through, and enjoy them each time. also I love the ender series but I like enders shadow better then enders game.




DWARF LORD


----------



## Grond

> _Originally posted by Dwarf_Lord _
> *I must say that i do enjoy the dune series, and there is an awesome sereis by S.D. Perry called resident evil. For some reason I'm inlove the games and The books are just as good. I must admit I really like the harry potter books. They're Wonderful for quick reads. I've read them 3 times through, and enjoy them each time. also I love the ender series but I like enders shadow better then enders game.
> 
> DWARF LORD *


I would agree with you concerning the first three books of the Dune series. I loved Dune, Dune Messiah and Children of Dune. The series kind of progressed downhill from there.


----------



## Dwarf Lord

I agree with you Grond. The real problem though was the fact that two other authors tried to write prequels to the dune series. That was a big mistake!




DWARF LORD


----------



## In Flames

Wait a minute...Resident Evil books? I love those games 

*runs to the library*....eh...i wonder if they will have those books


----------



## Dwarf Lord

For some reason I don't think that your Local library will carry them. unless you live in a really big city maybe they will. But if you like the games you should definatly read them. There are the books based on the game, and there are ones that the author writes between them. The books also fill in some hiles in the game. There great.



DWARF LORD


----------



## In Flames

Yup, they didnt have the RE books...i called and asked 

Well...looks like i have to go to the good'ol sci-fi book store...and while im there i think i will pick up a couple of Dragonlance books to


----------



## Dwarf Lord

you might want to get a couple. If your into those kind of things they're fast reads. I've never read any of the dragonlance books. are they good?



DWARF LORD


----------



## In Flames

I really like the Dragonlance books, but there is so many of them 

They are set in the classic Dungeons&Dragons realm.

Anyway, check this link if it sounds interesting..
Dragonlance


----------



## Dwarf Lord

That sounds really cool. I think I will try and read afew. Are there any that you would recomend in paricular.?


DWARF LORD


----------



## In Flames

Hey! Glad you liked it 

Ok since you havent read any of the dragonlance books i would recomend starting with _The Chronicles Trilogy_ that contains the books
Dragons of Autumn Twilight 
Dragons of Winter Night 
Dragons of Spring Dawning

Otherwise i think it just would be confusing..since its the same main characters in most of the books, and they always refer to the older books 

The meetings sextet series i also very good(6 books)
Kindred Spirits 
Wanderlust 
Dark Heart 
The Oath and the Measure 
Steel and Stone 
The Companions

And there is LOTS more if you find that you like it 

But as i said, you should start with the Chronicles Trilogy.


----------



## Dwarf Lord

Thanks, I'm sure I'll enjoy them. I take it from the website that they're not all written by the same person?



DWARF LORD


----------



## In Flames

Yah thats right, Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman started it with the Chronicles Trilogy, after that many others have also contributed.

I've been told it started with Weiss and Hickman playing Pen&Paper Dungeons&Dragons with a bunch of other people. After a while the game and story got so good they decided to write a book about it And their game characters got transfered into the books.


----------



## Dwarf Lord

That must have been one awesome game to want to make it into a book. I'll go and see if i kind find the triology this weekend. Oh yeah, I was wondering if All the books have dragons or is that just a name for the books?



DWARF LORD


----------



## In Flames

Yes the Chronicles do have some dragons in them 

And some of the other books as well 

I just saw that they sell the Trilogy gift set on www.amazon.com for $16.79


----------



## Dara

Hello to everybody!
 
Has anyone read the books written by Harry Turtledove? I know is not really a trilogy with only 2 books (quite big) but "Krispos's rising" and "Krispos of Videssos" are really great fantasy.


----------



## Dwarf Lord

I just went out and bought the first book of the the triology, but I haven't started cause I'm reading LOTR through. But when I finish I'll let you know what I think.



DWARF LORD


----------



## Phenix

hey In Flames did you find the RE books...If you did was it in any big al Sweden bookshop, couse I really want does books, thought the games was asum.


----------



## In Flames

Great Dwarf Lord  Im sure you will like it!

And Phenix, i was a little lazy so i ordered 2 RE books from amazon  
But if you live in Stockholm im sure that ScienceFiction bokhandeln in Gamla Stan have the RE books, check their site http://www.sfbok.se


----------



## Dwarf Lord

oh great you got the RE books. When your done tell me waht ya think, or anybody tell me what they think of the books. I reall think S.D. Perry should get more notice!


DWARF LORD


----------



## In Flames

Yeah i hope i get the books early this week, so i can bring them on my vacation. Something to read by the pool  I'll let you know if i liked them, but im sure i will!


----------



## Dara

*Well done Dwarf Lord*

I hope you'll like it.To me it was the first fantasy book I've read. That and "Magician" by Raymond E. Feist.


----------



## Dwarf Lord

I read the first few pages to see what it was like, and I'm sure I will. Now of only I could find some time to read!


DWARF LORD


----------



## *Anarie*

My favorite series except LotR are:

Dune / Frank Herbert

Chronicles of Amber / Rojer Zelazny

Did anyone here read these books?


----------



## Dwarf Lord

I've read most of the dune series. I like them alot! They don't get as much credit as they should.



DWARF LORD


----------



## Boromir's Lady

Another of my favorite series books are 'The Chronicles of Narnia' By C.S. Lewis

'A Wrinkle in Time', 'A Swiftly Tilting Planet', 'A Wind in the Door' by Madeleine L'Engle

'The Hero & the Crown', 'The Blue Sword' By Robin McKinley


----------



## Dwarf Lord

Has anyone read The Catcher In The Rye. I just read that, and I thought that was a really good book. 


DWARF LORD


----------



## Éomond

I like the Redwall books by Brian Jacques. And the Star Wars books and C.S. Lewis books. Oh! Did you know that J.R.R. Tolkien and C.S. Lewis were friends? They also helped each other with their books too!


----------



## Dwarf Lord

I love the redwall books! The badgers are so cool. I think they have alot in common with dwarves! Brocktree is my favorite book, but I like salamandastron as well!


DWARF LORD


----------



## Éomond

Salamandastron was great! I'm reading Lord Brocktree right know actally. It's pretty good!


----------



## Courtney

I have about ten of those redwall books. They were great!


----------



## Talierin

*cough* I have all of them except Taggerung, plus a bunch of posters, bookmarks, a shirt, and other things, hehehehe..... they were my favorite fantasy series before I found Tolkien.


----------



## Courtney

They were my favorite also before I found LOTR, but they almost kept me away from them... I kept picturing the Hobbits as mice, and well, that just doesn't work too well...


----------



## Hawk

I would have to say that my faviort serise is Xanth by Piers Anthony. I also like all of his other series and books that I have read.


----------



## Spartan117

The Chronicals of Narnia, and Left Behind (even though I havn't read it all yet) are some of my favorites. I can't wait to read the book based on the XBox game "Halo".


----------



## Dwarf Lord

Halo fall of reach wasn't that good of a book! I like to read books with action in them, but that one was kinda...well, it didn't float my boat shall we say.


DWARF LORD


----------



## Spartan117

Oh... Thanks for the info Dwarf Lord.


----------



## Dwarf Lord

O don't want to turn you off from the book. as the saying goes "one mans trash is another mans treasure, so if it looked good to you you might want to still check it out!



DwARF LORD


----------



## Courtney

I was going to read the Left Behind series ( no really I was) but then the wrote about it in TIME, and I hate when people read books just because they think everyone else likes them... Maybe I'll read them... not sure yet.


----------



## Anira the Elf

im reading the kids left behind series. they're not bad, but they're nothing like tolkien

My fav. is the Forgotten Realms series. Its soooooooooooooooooo good. They are all very good books. must reads. ( even though there are about 200 of them and over 10 diff. authors....... Ya just gotta find 1 u like)


----------



## Anira the Elf

um i forgot to mension Robin Mckinley's The Blue Sword. I love all of her other books too. I also I admit that i cried at the end of The amber spyglass. The love was sooo deep. i hope he write another book to go along w/ it...................


----------



## Aslan

2 categories
A. Secular (non-Christian): Dragon Prince, Dragon Star, Exiles, by Melanie Rawn. STILL waiting on next release!
B. Christian: The Space Trilogy, The Chronocles Of Narnia, by C.S. Lewis (of course!).


----------



## Courtney

AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I LOVE Robin McKinley!!! and the Hero and the Crown books!!!


----------



## Diamond Took

my ultimate favourite series is lotr but i also like the choronicles on Narnia by C.S. Lewis and The Immortals by Temora peirce.


----------



## In Flames

Dwarf Lord i have now read the first two books in the Resident Evil series, (The Umbrella Conspiracy & Caliban Cove) and i really enjoyed them! 
So thanks for the recomendation! Btw have you read any of the Dragonlance books yet?


----------



## Grond

If one loves dragons... then one must read the original Dragonriders of Pern trilogy (Dragon Flight, Dragon Quest and The White Dragon) by Anne McCaffrey. 

If one love eco-science fiction then one must read the original Dune trilogy (Dune, Dune Messiah and Children of Dune) by Frank Herbert. 

If one loves spy/suspense then one must read Shibumi by Trevanion.

If one love a combat techno-thriller then one must read Red Storm Rising by Tom Clancy. 

I will continue later.


----------



## DGoeij

> _Originally posted by Grond _
> *If one love eco-science fiction then one must read the original Dune trilogy (Dune, Dune Messiah and Children of Dune) by Frank Herbert.
> 
> If one love a combat techno-thriller then one must read Red Storm Rising by Tom Clancy.
> *



Red Storm Rising! Wohoo, that was so cool. When I was on vacation in Germany with my parents we crossed the bridge over the Elbe which Clancy described being bombed. I even saw the hill where the SAM's would have been and the powerlines that were destoyed. I must have read this book a dozen times, even using an atlas to find the different parts of the world where the action takes place. 

And 'Dune' is fantastic, the ones after that I like somewhat less, but the first one was great. To come up with a universe like that, man.


----------



## In Flames

I really enjoyed the movie Dune, but i have not read the books. But now you guys made me curious. That will be the next books i get.
Ah Grond, the Dragonriders of Pern trilogy is truly amazing, i highly recommend those to anyone.

Am i the only one here that have read The Deeds Of Paksennarrion?
I love that trilogy, its written by Elisabeth Moon. Its about a 18 year old girl that runs away from home and joins a mercenary army. The setting is a Medievil/Fantasy/Military story. Great stuff!


----------



## Grond

> _Originally posted by DGoeij _
> *Red Storm Rising! Wohoo, that was so cool. When I was on vacation in Germany with my parents we crossed the bridge over the Elbe which Clancy described being bombed. I even saw the hill where the SAM's would have been and the powerlines that were destoyed. I must have read this book a dozen times, even using an atlas to find the different parts of the world where the action takes place.
> 
> And 'Dune' is fantastic, the ones after that I like somewhat less, but the first one was great. To come up with a universe like that, man. *


Yes... both the worlds of Dune and Pern owe their depth to the example set by the master of world creation... J. R. R. Tolkien.


----------



## Dara

Has anyone read something written by L. E. Modesitt,Jr. or Mary Stanton ? I especially liked the book :" The Timegod" written by L. E. Modesitt. 

I read every book written by Tom Clancy that I could get my hands on and all were great. I was a little dissapointed by " Dune Messiah", but "Dune" is one of my favourites. 

And I wish to recomend to everyone the book: "The end of the childhood" by Arthur C. Clarke.


----------



## Anira the Elf

i gotta also say Phillip pulman, redwall, and robin McKinley. i haven't read ne dragonlance, though i have checked some out from the library. didn't really piqu my intreast that much.


----------



## Grond

> _Originally posted by Anira the Elf _
> *i gotta also say Phillip pulman, redwall, and robin McKinley. i haven't read ne dragonlance, though i have checked some out from the library. didn't really piqu my intreast that much. *


Anira, I figured you for a Lucky Charms Elf or better yet some type of Keebler product. 

Are you a "silly rabbit Elf"??


----------



## Dwarf Lord

I am glad that you enjoyed the books in flames, but unfortunatly with stupid school i haven't been able to finish LOTR, and move onto another book. But I'm planning on doing some heavy duty reading this week, and get through ROTK. Then hopefully I'll be able to start The dragon of autumn twilight.

DWARF LORD


----------



## Anira the Elf

(my ava. showed up????) i guess so.....i love the rabbit and eat trix every morning for breakfast. oh! and i also have a trix shirt. its coolio.


----------



## gate7ole

I adored the Rama series (4 books) by Arthur Clark. Anybody liked it?


----------



## LúthienTinúviel

I haven't read those books, gate7role, but I recently read and loved _Childhood's End_. Clarke is definitely near the top of my "authors who I haven't read much of but really need to" list. 

I love the Earthsea series (Ursula K. Le Guin), the Chronicles of Prydain (Lloyd Alexander), the Dark is Rising Sequence (Susan Cooper). I'm sure there are more. I'm just rather blank à ce moment.


----------



## Popqueen62

*I've never....*

I've never heard about any of those series...that's really weird. I'm just working on the tolkien series.


----------



## LúthienTinúviel

*Re: I've never....*



> _Originally posted by Popqueen62 _
> *I've never heard about any of those series...that's really weird. I'm just working on the tolkien series. *



If you like LOTR, you'd be crazy not to like those. I definitely recommend if you've got some spare time.

Also, it's not exactly a series, but _The Hero and the Crown_ by Robin McKinley is amazing as well.


----------



## Legolas_lover12

i havent read this thread. i don't have time to sit here and read 5+ pages of stuff. but my favorite series is harry potter.  only a month till movie #2. the chamber of secrets!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Anira the Elf

my new fav book is The Mists of Avalon. it is absolutly the best. it has 800 and soething pgs. but i love it. u gotta read it. it is absolutly amazing.


----------



## Daeron

The DragonLance series is REALLY good. I suggest that everyone that likes fantasy writing reads it.(and redwall)


----------



## 7doubles

terry pratchett's "discworld" you have to read "soul music". it has imps, trolls, elves, the grim reaper, wizords and every kind of guild you can think of and much more.


----------



## TheFool

Just noticed a couple of previous posts

gate7ole: Rama 1 !!!! That book is mind-blowing when you get your head 'round' the world so to speak! The bit where the captain first gets in and throws the flare.... gives me goosebumps  . Not keen on the other books though, read 2nd one and hated it - and read the last one, thought all the 'birdman' stuff was, well, silly.... might read em again to make sure.

LuthienTinuviel (sorry no / accents ): Earthsea, ahh hope to be back there soon. Caves of Atuan is one of my fav books, I used to have dreams (or were they nightmares!) about that place, with the girl running around in the dark... I like Ged a lot better in that one too, I like him when he's humble and powerless (well, physically anyway).
I would like your opinion if I may on the 4th one, should I read it? It's supposed to be from a totally different feminist angle or something - does it diminish the other ones?

great books, people!


----------



## Anira the Elf

Ah. i also love Susan Fletcher's books. they are awsome but below my reading level. i also just read A book called Under the Cats Eye. it is one of the best book i have ever read in a long time.


----------



## *Lady Arwen*

I love the book by Philip Pullman(The golden compass, the subtle knife and the amber spyglass) also the ones by J K Rowling


----------



## Wolfshead

Well, I like a variety of different authors, so much so, I can't name them all here, but here's a few anyhow.

_The Wheel Of Time_ - Robert Jordan
_Rigante_ series - David Gemmel
I'm working through _The Belgariad_ by David Eddings just now, and when that's finished I'll go on to _The Mallorean_
Do the _Discworld_ novels by Terry Pratchett count as a series? If they do, I'll add them. I've read all but 6 of them.
_His Dark Materials_ by Philip Pullman was really good at the time, as was _Harry Potter_, but I think I've grown out of them a bit.
And something that isn't fantasy (!) The _Sharpe_ series by Bernard Cornwell. Revolving around a soldier, Richard Sharpe in the British army at the start of the 19th century.


----------



## Anira the Elf

i love The Hero and the Crown by Robin!! i also loved her Outlaws of Sherwood too.


----------



## thoughtful20

hey, craig. good choice with the belgariad, they're great books and so are the mallorean, although they do take aaaaaaaaaaaggggggeeeees to get thru, keep at them tho!


----------



## Wolfshead

Aye, I will stick at them. Infact I started Book 3 last night, and I have all the Malloreon. I picked up the whole series for a combined price of £1, at my school funday a couple of months ago


----------



## Finrod

I would have to say Redwall, CoN, Chip Hilton series, G.A. Henty history series( largely unknown but excellent). I know The Phantom Tollbooth isn't a series, and might not be considered fantasy, but I loved it. I wish he would have written a sequel. As for Redwall, I love the books, but sometimes think that they are getting repetitive ( except for the new one Taggerung).


----------



## thoughtful20

Kewl; u did well - i had to get all mine from the library. whats happening in the book at the moment? i don't remember what happens in the third book.


----------



## Wolfshead

I usually get all my books from the library as well, that's why the Belgariad's taking me so long. I'm about 6 chapters into it, they've just passed through Maragar (you know, with all the ghosts and gold). Um, that's about all that's happened really, apart from Garion learning that he's got to save the universe. Oh, they're on their way to the Vale of Aldur, or something like that.


----------



## Anira the Elf

hey, did uknow that there is a new one out in the redwall series. i mean newer than Taggerung. it's called Triss. i dunno what it is about but i'm going to find out.soon. like now. ok. Barns and Noble.com here i come!!!


----------



## Talierin

I just finished reading Triss... it's not the greatest one...


----------



## TheFool

> _Originally posted by Finrod _
> * I know The Phantom Tollbooth isn't a series, and might not be considered fantasy, but I loved it.*


hehe I have a signed copy. Or to be more accurate, one of my brothers now has my signed copy  I need to find it 'cos I now want to read it again!

These days I stay away from fantasy stuff. Just about the only fantasy I can read apart from Tolkien is Ursula LeGuin and Alan Garner - Call me a cynic but modern fantasy just reminds me of the map in 'Bored Of The Rings' 

Pretty much my favourite author is CJ Cherryh; now, I love the science fiction she does, but I doubt I'll ever read her fantasy stuff...

I'll also mention Douglas Hill's 'Last Legionary' books  . Unashamedly great, cliche-ridden childrens sci-fi (when was sci-fi ever respectable  ) featuring Keill Randor, the man with the unbreakable bones!


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I

I used to read Goosebumps when I was young... let's see I have read some Star Wars books and those were pretty enjoyable. I read some Christopher Pike books too back in the day, they are basically a step up from Goosebumps. Those are really the only other fantasy things I have read in mylife besides LotR, but I read some nonfiction about France and the French people. Vive la France! I AM French-American so that is why I would read something like that


----------



## Courtney

wow... I used to read goosebumps too... it seems like ages ago. I faintly remember something about a sponge that was an alien or something.... yeah they were pretty weird.


----------



## 7doubles

when i was young i used to read "Twistaplot" storys, you are given choises leading to all different ends


----------



## thoughtful20

how could i have forgotten to include one of the BEST SERIES EVER WRITTEN: The Hitch Hikers Guide To The Galaxy!
when i was younger i was really into Animorphs, until i read half of the last book and found out that my favourite character dies and stopped reading them altogether.


----------



## Tuor

Loved Hitchhiker's trilogy (in five books), the Space Trilogy (except That Hideous Strength), liked Harry, disliked Rama, loved Asimov and Herbert, loved most of Heinlein, never read the Belgeriad and Mallorean, but my friend LOVES them, has anyone noticed that Robert Jordan stole from Dune? Bene Gesserit=Aes Sedai, Fremen=Aiel, and the all-powerful military messiah? it's so obvious... Jordan's still pretty good though. a bit longwinded.


----------



## smeagol444

forgive me, it's harry potter. work of art.


----------



## Lasgalen

I too liked Herberts _Dune_ books. You should read _Belgeriad _. Your friend is right. They are a wonderful series.
Have you ever read Michael Moorcock? If you like _Dune_ and 
_Silmarillion_ I think you will like _Elric of Melnibone_ , too.

-Lasgalen


----------



## Courtney

I read a whole bunch of books by Michael Moorcock! I loved Elric. Those books were great... Did you ever read Von Bek, or the Eternal Champion?


----------



## Eliot

I really enjoy Brian Jacques' "Redwall" series. The sixteenth book comes out this coming fall.


----------



## 33Peregrin

The 'His Dark Materials' read them a while ago. Shall reread them.
I've got to read the Redwall series. The people at school who read LOTR read that too.


----------



## Hawk

I think the Ender's Game and Ender's Shadow series (if you can really call them that) are pretty good... though the first book is still one of the best.


----------



## Courtney

hmmmm... I have never heard of them... Who is the author?


----------



## Aulë

The _"Tomorrow When The War Began"_ series by John Marsden


----------



## Eliot

Who wrote the book about the Shawshank Redemption? I've seen most of the movie, but I'm not sure about the title of the book.


----------



## Sephiroth

the Godfather by Mario Puzo would have to be it


----------



## Eliot

I sorta think the Bourne series is cool. Though, it is complicated.


----------



## Grond

> _Originally posted by Sephiroth _
> *the Godfather by Mario Puzo would have to be it *


 "Fools Die" by the same author is another great book as is "Shibumi" by Trevanion.


----------



## FoolOfATook

The Shawshank Redemption is based on a novella by Stephen King titled "Rita Hayworth and the Shawshank Redemption". It appears in his collection of four novellas "Different Seasons", which, along with "The Stand", is in my opinion the greatest thing he ever wrote.

As for favorite serieses(Inventing words RULES ), I'd mention the Narnia books, Douglas Adams' "Hitchhiker" books, Dumas' "Musketeers" series, Kurt Vonnegut's Kilgore Trout novels, Doyle's Sherlock Holmes books and J.K. Rowling's Harry Potter books.


----------



## Hawk

*sorry*

I am sorry I have not had enough time to keep track of all the threads that I post on... hw has been piling up and so I have either been too busy... or too tired after being too busy the night before. I responce to your question Courtney the Ender's serieses (thanks for the word invent FoolOfATook!) are written by Orson Scott Card.


----------



## Carantalath

Harry Potter! (Yeah, I know. Please forgive me, all you Harry Potter haters!). I don't know why but they are really easy for me to read and I feel like I know the characters. (That sounds really dumb.)


----------



## FoolOfATook

> I don't know why but they are really easy for me to read and I feel like I know the characters. (That sounds really dumb.)



On the contrary, I think those are two perfectly valid and respectable reasons for enjoying a book.


----------



## Turin

Has anyone read the Redwall series? I just finished reading the first book its pretty good.


----------



## Eliot

Yes, I've read 10 of 15 (the 16th comes out fall 2003, I think). I just started "Marlfox" -the eleventh book- yesterday, after finishing "The Long Patrol". I also think they're pretty good.


----------



## Talierin

I've read them all.... twice...  

hehehe, I was a huge fan for the longest time before I read lotr... still have half of my bazillion posters up in my room, and I still read the books as they come out.


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by turin56 _
> *Has anyone read the Redwall series? I just finished reading the first book its pretty good. *


 I used to read them, not fanatically, I just borrowed them from my sister. I've read most of them, but now they all seem the same, plus I'm 16, so they aren't really challenging...


----------



## Turin

I actually just finnished reading Mossflower I haven't been able to get my hands on any more of the books.


----------



## Eliot

*Regarding the Redwall series...*

Feb. 20th



> _Originally posted by turin56 _
> *I just finished reading the first book its pretty good. *



Feb. 21st



> _Originally posted by turin56 _
> *I actually just finnished reading Mossflower*



Um, I guess you read fast. It usually takes me a while to finish one of the books.


----------



## Scatha

The Riftwar saga, written by Raymond E Feist. (5 books)
The snake war saga , same author. (4 books)


----------



## Wolfshead

*Re: Regarding the Redwall series...*



> _Originally posted by Eliot _
> *Um, I guess you read fast. It usually takes me a while to finish one of the books. *


 I think _Mossflower_ works out as the first one chronilogically. _Redwall_ was the first one written, though.


----------



## Eliot

Here is the order they were published in:

Redwall
Mossflower
Mattimeo
Mariel of Redwall
Salamandastron
Martin the Warrior
The Bellmaker
Outcast of Redwall
The Pearls of Lutra
The Long Patrol
Marlfox
Legend of Luke
Lord Brocktree 
Taggerung
Triss
Loamhedge (fall 2003)

Chronological order:

Lord Brocktree
Martin the Warrior
Mossflower
Legend of Luke
Outcast of Redwall
Mariel of Redwall
The Bellmaker
Salamandastron
Redwall
Mattimeo
The Pearls of Lutra
The Long Patrol
Marlfox
Taggerung
Triss

I'm not sure where Loamhedge will fit in. Maybe just before Mossflower.


----------



## Wolfshead

Ok, fair enough, I will trust to your accuracy 

_Loamhedge_ will probably go in before the lot of them, it's where they lived before the abbey was formed.


----------



## Goldberry

> _Originally posted by Scatha _
> *The Riftwar saga, written by Raymond E Feist. (5 books)
> The snake war saga , same author. (4 books) *



Raymond E. Feist is a totally AWESOME author.


----------



## Goldberry

I just finished reading 'The Blue Sword' By Robin McKinley, and it was so good I can't stop thinking about it. I read the prequel, 'The Hero & the Crown', about a year or so ago, and I am thinking of re-reading that and 'The Blue Sword' again right away.


----------



## Talierin

I reread both of them yearly, heehee, they're awesome! They're permanent residents of my beloved bookshelf.


----------



## Arrhia El.

Has anyone read the Farseer Series by Robin Hobb?... I have read one of her 'Tawny Man' series and am wondering if The Farseer one is worth reading.


----------



## DurinLongBeard

I have read every single book in the Redwall Series and absolutely loved each one. Although, I did not know he was publishing another book. And you say he is, and it is called "Loamhedge". Do any of you guys know what the plot is or anything yet or what the release date is? I'm to lazy to look it up for myself but if anyone knows...?


----------



## Eliot

Nope, I haven't heard a thing about it. Just found out that the title will be Loamhedge. I bet it will be pretty interesting, like all of them.


----------



## Lindir

> _Originally posted by Arrhia El. _
> *Has anyone read the Farseer Series by Robin Hobb?... I have read one of her 'Tawny Man' series and am wondering if The Farseer one is worth reading. *


Yes, they are very worth reading, but you really should have read the 'Farseer' series before 'Tawny Man'. Too late now though.


----------



## annalovesviggo

I love Philip Pullaman and Harry Potter! LOTR is obviously better but they are also interesting reads.


----------



## FrankSinatra

*Series*

This thread has linked me back to a book i thought i had lost!

I borrowed 'The Dark Is Rising' from the school library, years ago, and i have always been trying to find its title ever since.

Thankyou!

Is anyone here a big 'Wheel Of Time' reader?

Any views on the new edition to the series, and when it will end?


----------



## Talierin

Have you read the whole series of DiR, FS? *loves them*

I've read up to #6 of WoT, before I got totally confused and quit, heheh... I didn't like them all that much.


----------



## Wolfshead

*Re: Series*



> _Originally posted by FrankSinatra _
> *Is anyone here a big 'Wheel Of Time' reader?
> 
> Any views on the new edition to the series, and when it will end? *


 Me, I've got as far as book 5, currently waiting for part 6 to come into the library, been waiting since October  

Book 10 came out in January, and if I remember rightly, I was told there would be 13 books in total.

There's a WoT thread on TTF - 

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?threadid=5483


----------



## FrankSinatra

*Thanks*

Thanks Craig, i'll take a look.

I dont think Mr Jordan knows when to end this series.

But personally i enjoy a long read, so i dont mind it continuing.

Do you not get really frustrated when a good book or series comes to an end!!

If that happens to me, i pick LOTR again to fill the gap.


----------



## Wolfshead

*Re: Thanks*



> _Originally posted by FrankSinatra _
> *I dont think Mr Jordan knows when to end this series.
> 
> But personally i enjoy a long read, so i dont mind it continuing.
> 
> Do you not get really frustrated when a good book or series comes to an end!!*


I was told he said 13, but I can't remember exactly, so don't quote me.

Long reads, great, you really get to know the characters. But when they end is possibly one of the worst things on earth, knowing there won't be any more of it!


----------



## FrankSinatra

*Exactly*

A tinge of regret is always felt when one reaches Bree for the last time.

That is why i enjoy 'Wheel Of Time' by the time one has finished the full current series, the beginning is forgotten, therefore an excuse to read again sometime!


----------



## Wolfshead

*Re: Exactly*



> _Originally posted by FrankSinatra _
> *That is why i enjoy 'Wheel Of Time' by the time one has finished the full current series, the beginning is forgotten, therefore an excuse to read again sometime! *


 That's a very good point  And at my current rate, I wouldn't be surprised if it takes a good few years to finish the series  I really ought to just buy the books...


----------



## Lindir

*Re: Re: Thanks*



> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *I was told he said 13, but I can't remember exactly, so don't quote me.
> *


I believe Jordan said he would try to finish them in 12 books, but I don't think he'll manage to do that. I think 13 is a fair estimate. So we're looking at about six more years at the current publishing rate. They used to be well worth the wait, but the last one was a huge disappointment. 
It is seriously annoying to read book series that are still not finished. I'm not only waiting for the next Jordan, but also for the next Martin, Hobb and Jones. Someone once said that from now on he would only read books by dead authors, and I can quite sympathize with that.


----------



## Wolfshead

Please remember here I have only read 5.

It will be interesting to see how they end. I can't really see Rand destroying all the Aiel, killing loads of people and breaking the world. That would not be a happy ending, and it needs a reasonably happy finish to it. But will he completely undermine the prophecies?

We shall see. I look forward to it


----------



## FrankSinatra

*Yes*

Have you read the 'Crossroads Of Twilight' Lindir?

Dont give me any spoilers, but what did you think of it?


----------



## FoolOfATook

I can't believe that I didn't mention this sooner- Neil Gaiman's series _The Sandman_. The only comic book series that rivals _Maus_ and _Watchmen_, in my opinion, as well as being the first (and possibly only, I'm not entirely sure) comic book to win a non-comic fiction award.


----------



## Lindir

*Re: Yes*



> _Originally posted by FrankSinatra _
> *Have you read the 'Crossroads Of Twilight' Lindir?
> 
> Dont give me any spoilers, but what did you think of it? *


Yes, I've read it. I was disappointed with the lack of developement. It felt most like a setup for the next book, which isn't any comfort, as that will likely take another two years to finish. Before the next one there will be a new and revised version of New Spring (which I haven't read yet), so there's no reason to think the next book will come earlier than expected.


----------



## FrankSinatra

*Marketing*

Its better marketing on the publishers part to make the customers wait a while - increaed anticipation means more pre-orders and more £'s.


----------



## Wolfshead

*Re: Re: Yes*



> _Originally posted by Lindir _
> *Before the next one there will be a new and revised version of New Spring (which I haven't read yet), so there's no reason to think the next book will come earlier than expected. *


What's New Spring? Another Jordan novel?


----------



## FrankSinatra

*Yes*

Good question, what is 'New Spring'?


----------



## Wolfshead

Ah ha!


> Before the war against the Shadow began, the Aes Sedai hunted the land for the Dragon Reborn. It was the destiny of one warrior and one of the most powerful Aes Sedai to find him. But first they must find each other. NEW SPRING is the powerful story of how the events of the Wheel of Time series came to unfold.


From http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos...73565/sr=2-1/ref=sr_2_3_1/202-5102448-2032668

I might have to read that someday


----------



## Turin

Hey CraigSmith change your sig!


----------



## FrankSinatra

*Why*

Why, Turin?


----------



## Eliot

Because it can be offending to Christians. Why not?


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by turin56 _
> *Hey CraigSmith change your sig! *


 I've already had an argument about this with someone. If you are offended by it, don't read it, I am not deliberately trying to offend Christians, I just happen to think it is true, and it's a good quote.

If a Mod tells me to change it, I will, but none have told me to do so. Anyway, it's literature. So long as it's literature it's alright 

Ah, yes, I shall add The Warlord Chronicles (includes The Winter King, where the sig comes from) by Bernard Cornwell to my list of favourite series'.


----------



## FrankSinatra

*Tough*

Tough if it offends Christians.

I am a Christian, but a Christian shouldnt be offended.

We dont have to always be politically correct do we?


----------



## faila

The Sword of Truth series by Terry Goodkind. I advise all those over the age of 13 to read them.


----------



## Turin

Well if you aready had a complaint about it from someone else I think you should change it just for the sake of peace.


----------



## Melko Belcha

Demon Wars Saga by RA Salvatore

The Demon Awakes
The Demon Spirt
The Demon Apostle
Mortal
Ascendance
Transcendence
Immortals (4/28/03)


----------



## Lindir

> _Originally posted by turin56 _
> *Well if you aready had a complaint about it from someone else I think you should change it just for the sake of peace. *


No, he should not. I will be really offended if he has to.


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by turin56 _
> *Well if you aready had a complaint about it from someone else I think you should change it just for the sake of peace. *


 No, it wasn't a complaint, it was a query as to whether I really disliked Christians (I don't). If people got offended, well, that's your tough luck, basically. Learn to be more tolerant.

Anyway, I've changed it now, not because people didn't like the old one, but because I felt like a change.


----------



## Turin

Well I see you already changed it so I'll leave you alone.


----------



## Halasían

The Black Company series by Glen Cook. 

The Books of the North series:

Black Company
Shadows Linger
The White Rose
Annals of the Black Company
The Silver Spike

Books of the South series:

Shadow Games
Dreams of Steel
Bleak Seasons
She is the Darkness

I went through the 8 pages and saw no mentiuon of these great books. They are different and maybe too dark for some, but if you are looking for something different, give them a read. 

The Black Company is the first book to read. Here is more on this fine series.


----------



## Firawyn

*19 somthin'*

"I saw Star wars at least eight times......" Really I did! My favorite books to read are series. To pick just one...no can do! Here's a list of SOME of them.

Star Wars
Narnia
The Seven Sleepers
Artimus Fowl
Arthur (not the cartoon, it's a fantisy)
Nancy Drew
Hardy Boys
Alferd Hichcok and the Three Investgators
ect.


----------



## Wolfshead

*Re: 19 somthin'*



> _Originally posted by Sabeen _
> *Arthur (not the cartoon, it's a fantisy)*


Are you trying to say the cartoon series isn't a deep, highly involved dark age fantasy romance? Well, maybe you are. But that program is good, well, when you're young 

I haven't read any of the _Arthur_ you speak of, however, I like the Warlord Chronicles by Bernard Cornwell. They're all based around Arthur, and they give a much more realistic picture of the time. Very good.


----------



## Firawyn

*Re: Re: 19 somthin'*



> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *Are you trying to say the cartoon series isn't a deep, highly involved dark age fantasy romance? Well, maybe you are. But that program is good, well, when you're young
> 
> I haven't read any of the Arthur you speak of, however, I like the Warlord Chronicles by Bernard Cornwell. They're all based around Arthur, and they give a much more realistic picture of the time. Very good. *



I AM NOT YOUNG! 

The Arthur series I'm talking about is by Keven Crossley-Holland. In the first book(The Seeing Stone) Arthur finds out that he's adopted and that his real dad is his uncle that tried to kill him! Sucks, huh? He finds out lots of other stuff too but I wont tell! Very good middle age story for children 12 and up. And up. Adults would enjoy it too!!

PS.........the ant-eater Arthur is creepy!


----------



## faila

I earlier said that my favorite series was Terry Goodkinds Sword of Truth series. Has any one else read these books?


----------



## Eliot

Nope. Never even heard of em'.


----------



## 7doubles

"Dune" rules!!


----------



## 7doubles

the "Sandman" graphic novels are great also "the chronicals of Cain" are exalent.


----------



## Firawyn

*nope*



> _Originally posted by faila _
> *I earlier said that my favorite series was Terry Goodkinds Sword of Truth series. Has any one else read these books? *



Havent read um. Sound cool though.


----------



## Novuriel

I love Robin Hobb's Farseer series and her Tawny Man and Liveship as well. I think someone mentioned on one of the earlier pages - and yes, you should read Farseer. 
I love Isobelle Carmody's Obernewtyn and Darkfall series, though she takes soooooooooo long to write them!
Just recently I read the first in a trilogy, "The Bone Doll's Twin" by Lyn Flewelling. I ended up reading it in three days or so, so I recommend it, especially to Robin Hobb readers.


----------



## arisen pheonix

ok ive probably posted here before but my mind has changed

The cold fire trilogy by cs freidman is my favorite i absolutely loooooove gerald tarrent


----------



## Talierin

> _Originally posted by Novuriel _
> *I love Isobelle Carmody's Obernewtyn and Darkfall series, though she takes soooooooooo long to write them!
> *



Ooo, yeah, I've read the first three book of Obernewtyn, but the 4th book hasn't been released in the USA yet!  I need to go look it up again and see when it's coming here... good stuff though, I really enjoyed them.

Anybody read Sabriel, Lirael, and Abhorsen by Garth Nix yet? I love those too!


----------



## Novuriel

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> *Ooo, yeah, I've read the first three book of Obernewtyn, but the 4th book hasn't been released in the USA yet!  I need to go look it up again and see when it's coming here... good stuff though, I really enjoyed them *



Really? The 4th one (The Keeping Place) has been out in Australia since 2001 or so. Isobelle Carmody is Australian, but I would have thought it would be out in the USA already.


----------



## Talierin

It might be, like I said, I needs to go look again.... sometimes it takes 6 months to a year to get the aussie and british books here. Really annoying, especially when a couple of my favorite authors are aussie or british.


----------



## Rhiannon

I think it might be just out in hardback, if it's out at all. I have the second one- _Farseekers_?- but haven't been able to get a copy of _Obertwyn_ (curses!)


----------



## Sador

Terry Pratchett's Disc World novels. Funniest fantasy ever.
I liked Julian May's Saga of the Exiles. Good mix of Hard SF and Fantasy.


----------



## Beleg

Eek, Currently Villette by Jane Austen.


----------



## Rhiannon

Villette isn't by Austen, is it? *is panicky- was sure she knew at least the titles of all Jane Austen even if she hasn't read them* I haven't read Villette (it's on my list), but I could have sworn it was by someone else, even if I don't know who they are.


----------



## Aerin

Villette is by Charlotte Bronte.


----------



## Rhiannon

Whew! I thought it must have been one of the Brontes, but wasn't sure. Charlotte's the one I can stand (Jane Eyre). Emily is the one I can't (Wuthering Heights- shuuuudder).


----------



## Courtney

I love Wuthering Heights! It's much darker than Jane Eyre. Some people actually think that their brother wrote the first part of it and that is why the narrator switches from the male to the female.


----------



## Beleg

Now here is a right insane person here. I really am hopeless. I was downloading something of Jane Eyre when i wrote that post. How hopeless of me. So how many of you Place Villette over Wuthering Heights or Vice versa?


----------



## Rhiannon

Well, I haven't read Villette yet, but I can tell you that I utterly _loathed_ Wuthering Heights. I was twelve at the time, though, and I've been told I should read it when I'm older and I'll like it more then, but I really doubt I will.


----------



## Courtney

How can anyone loath Wuthering Heights?! I absolutely loved it! Maybe you had to read it for a class. That might explain it...


----------



## Aerin

Wuthering Heights was a lovely book! You really should read it; it's such a complex, lush, and rich story. (If you can't tell, I'm in love with it. )

Jane Eyre was also very good, although I think I liked Wuthering Heights a little more.

Austen's books number among my favourites - I own half a dozen of them! This on a tight budget.. hehe

Right now, I'm on a Dickens kick. I've read Oliver Twist and Nicholas Nickleby (I claim him, by the by, for any others who happen to frequent Readerville. ). Next on my list is A Tale of Two Cities, then Great Expectations... and whatever else I have stacked on my precariously perched bookshelf that hangs above my bed, waiting for the right moment to come crashing down and smash my skull.


----------



## Courtney

Oh but what a lovely way to go! Surrounded by all your favorite books!


----------



## Aerin

Heehee, yeah. Almost as good as Death by Chocolate.


----------



## Rhiannon

Well I _did_ loathe Wuthering Heights- and I read it on my own, too. Maybe at a later date I'll change my mind, but I was absolutely disgusted by pretty much all the characters. Pompous, overblown people *mutter mutter*. I much prefer Austen- like Sprout (from Readerville) said, "I should probably give WH another chance, but at the time I was very irritated with all these overblown obsessed shrieky people, and very glad to get to P & P, in which everyone was slicing everyone else up with quiet calm conversational filleting knives, as God intended." But to each his own. I also loathe Dickins, though I've been told I'll probably like Tale of Two Cities in spite of that.


----------



## Aerin

You don't like Dickens?!?! 

That's horrible!! Charles Dickens had such a mastery of the language, and such a wry humour and wit in his works... how can you not like him?! *beats you over the head with a spoon* Take that!  

Seriously, however, I think you should read Nicholas Nickleby; it's a very engaging story, and has well-fleshed out characters. 

Then again, I am the kind who, at 10 years of age, read The Count of Monte Cristo four times in a row, for fun....


----------



## Talierin

Dickens sucks.


----------



## Rhiannon

...but Dickins characters are so cardboard-y and irritating...

I'll try again. I promise. 

...later.




> Then again, I am the kind who, at 10 years of age, read The Count of Monte Cristo four times in a row, for fun....



I've been meaning to read that. It's in the stack. I'm kind of wishing I had started on the classics earlier, but I probably wouldn't have liked them. When I was ten I was re-reading _The Deed of Paksenarrion_ for the second time; and I think that was the year I discovered McKinley. I know I was reading Redwall and Patricia C. Wrede already.


----------



## Eliot

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon _
> *I know I was reading Redwall and Patricia C. Wrede already. *



You mean the _Redwall_ series? That's pretty good. I've read the whole thing once. I can't wait for _Loamhedge_ to be published.


----------



## Rhiannon

> _Originally posted by Eliot _
> *You mean the Redwall series? That's pretty good. I've read the whole thing once. I can't wait for Loamhedge to be published.  *



That's the one! I still haven't got Triss yet, because hardbacks really aren't in the budget...I don't want to get it in paperback, though, because I collect them. This is my brother and me with Brian Jacques, way back when Marlfox came out; That was a long time ago. I look less stupid now  He had us put our hands on his shoulders so, he said, we couldn't give him rabbit ears.


----------



## Eliot

Wow. He's pretty old. I'm amazed at how aged he is. Well, I'm probably only surprised because all of the pics I've seen of him were from the mid-80s.  

When you say that you haven't gotten _Triss_ yet, do you mean you haven't read it, or you haven't bought it? If you haven't read it, you _so_ need to. I'd say it's one of the best of the whole series.


----------



## Aglarthalion

My favourite series not by Tolkien is the _Myst_ Trilogy. The first two books, _Myst: The Book Of Atrus_, and _Myst: The Book Of Ti'ana_ are by Rand and Robyn Miller and David Wingrove; the third book, _Myst: The Book Of D'ni_ is by Rand Miller and David Wingrove. 

Yes, I am a Myst freak.


----------



## Rhiannon

> _Originally posted by Eliot _
> *Wow. He's pretty old. I'm amazed at how aged he is. Well, I'm probably only surprised because all of the pics I've seen of him were from the mid-80s.
> 
> When you say that you haven't gotten Triss yet, do you mean you haven't read it, or you haven't bought it? If you haven't read it, you so need to. I'd say it's one of the best of the whole series.  *



He is older, but he's absolutely wonderful. Great fun  And I haven't bought or read _Triss_ yet, woe is me!


----------



## Zale

I remember when I used to 'collect' the Redwall series. I lived in France at the time, & we had to order them through the "Book Club". I used to get annoyed because as soon as I got one book, the next had been written & published.
It soon became apparent to me that after the first 5 or 6 they became incredibly similar, so I sold all 9 (as it was then; just after the Pearls Of Lutra) to my brother, and moved on to bigger things. Starting with Robin Jarvis.


----------



## Rhiannon

That's what my brother did (sold all of them of to _Outcast of Redwall_ to me for $12). I recognize the repetition, but it doesn't detract from my enjoyment of the books, so it changes nothing.


----------



## Talierin

I have all of them up to uhhh... the one before Triss... I still read them as they come out, but mostly for the nostalgia, heehee... I grew up on them. They do get old after awhile though.


----------



## Eliot

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> *They do get old after awhile though. *



True. But, I still like them. I read all 15 published books in only a few months.


----------



## Zale

Redwall was good to me when I was young. It introduced me to the world of fantasy. That, I could not do without.


----------



## Aerin

It seems that people, as they grow older, lose touch with the simpler side of fantasy. As Jacques himself puts it, they're just "good yarns."
Even though they're written for children, I still enjoy them immensely! And yes, I am collecting them in hardback. 

While foraging in the kitchen today, I was reminded of a wonderful book I read... and oddly enough, it was the cupboard door that jogged my memory of reading Sir Walter Scott's Ivanhoe. Has anyone else read it? Or, more importantly, enjoyed it as much as I did?


----------



## Courtney

I loved Ivanhoe! It was so much fun to try and figure out who the characters were from the robin hood stories! The language was difficult at first, but once I got into it I was alright.


----------



## Aerin

*tries to think* Characters from the Robin Hood stories? Unless you're talking about Richard the Lionhearted (and if I'm getting names mixed up, forgive me; I'm trying to think through a nasty head cold), I don't really recall any cross-over characters...

I thought Scott's rather evil personifications of the Church members and knights was rather interesting. "Admit we're right and that you're a witch, so you can burn and die.... or say you're innocent and die anyway." Great options there.


----------



## Courtney

maid Marian was in it to... I think her name in there started with an "R". And the Friar. And Robin Hood was one of the knights... It was fun that way. I love Robin hood stories.


----------



## Eliot

I've heard of _Ivanhoe_ a lot, but I've got no idea of what it's about. What _is_ it about?


----------



## Rhiannon

Ivanhoe was used as a prop in Get Smart, Again. That is the extent of my knowledge about it.


----------



## Courtney

Hmmm... I don't remember much about the actual plot, but I do remember there were lots of knights, and a tournament, and Rowena, and there was a bad guy who was really mean and locked people in the castle. It was really exciting. And King richard was in it too.


----------



## Beleg

Maid Marian, Little John (My favorite!), Fat Frair? Mich-the miller's son, etc. Books by _Walter Scott_ are their on my list. I just don't get the time to start any one of them.


----------



## Beleg

*Update*

Anne of the GreenGables added!

I just love these books, they are really, really great. 
I specially like the first 'Anne at GreenGables' and last 'Rilla at Ingleside'. 
Anyone else who *Love* them?


----------



## Starflower

where to start... I have something of a thing about series... if it doesn't have at least three books in it, chances are I'll pass it by.
my list ( in no particular order):
Harry Potter
His Dark Materials
Thomas Covenant and Mordant's Need by S Donaldson
Belgariad,Malloreon, Elenium and Tamuli by D Eddings
Wheel of Time
Discworld
The Chaos Gate trilogy by Louise Cooper
a trilogy by Jan Siegel, Prospero's Children-Dragon Charmer-Witchs' Honor ( the series don;t have a name)

oh and the drow books by R Salvatore 

there are probably many others, but I have forgotten their names, or they weren't much good


----------



## Firawyn

Not a big Anne of Green Gables fan. Sorry 

I'm really into the Artemis Fowl books right now.


----------



## Rhiannon

I love the _first_ Anne books, because Anne reminds me so much of me sometimes, but when she became and adult she got...dull. I never did read the last book. They just weren't _Anne_ anymore.


----------



## Firawyn

I didn't even read the books...I got stuck watching all three or should I say six movies on christmas morning.


----------



## Rhiannon

...I never listed my favorite series, did I? Oops...

The Dark is Rising by Susan Cooper
The Prydain Chronicles by Lloyd Alexander
The Chronicles of Narnia by CS Lewis
The Sevenwaters Trilogy by Juliet Marrillier
The Enchanted Forest Chronicles by Patrica C. Wrede
The Riddlemaster Trilogy by Patricia A. McKillip
Discworld by Terry Pratchett
The Celtic Crusades Trilogy by Stephen R. Lawhead

...and more that slip my mind at the moment


----------



## Firawyn

Here's mine:

Lord of the Rings-JRR Tolkien(duh)
Chronicles of Narnia-CS Lewis
Artemis Fowl-Eion Colfier
Water Series-get back to you on that
Star Wars:The New Jedi Order-various
Nancy Drew-Carolyn Keen
Hardy Boys-Franklin W. Dixon
The Three Investigators-Alfered Hitchcock

I'll edit as I remember more.


----------



## Starbrow

If you're a Tolkien fan, you have to read The Winter of the World series by Michael Scott Rohan. He also has a really great history built into his stories.
And then there's the Earthsea Trilogy by Ursula K. LeGuin, which is now more than 3 books. She's my second favorite author, after Tolkien, of course.
There's also a good trilogy by Teresa Edgerton, which has the books: The Castle of the Silver Wheel, The Grail and the Ring, and The Moon and the Thorn.
I'm currently hooked on a series by Kate Elliot called Crown of Stars. I hope the 6th and last book is out soon.


----------



## Firawyn

> _Originally posted by Starbrow _
> *If you're a Tolkien fan..*



If I'm a Tolkien fan? THIS IS TTF! THE TOLKIEN FORUM!!   Of coarse I'm a Tolkin fan!! LOL! LOL! Hey I'll try to check out some of those books..


----------



## Samwise_hero

My next favourite series would have to be by Garth Nix
The 'Old Kingdom Trilogy' books - Sabriel, Lireal and Abhorsen. They're really cool and they're fantasy as well. 
Other than that i would have to say the 'Ancient Future' series by Traci Harding. They're both Aussie authors so not everyone would have heard of them.
But Tolkien is always my favourite.


----------



## Firawyn

> _Originally posted by Samwise_hero _
> *My next favourite series would have to be by Garth Nix
> The 'Old Kingdom Trilogy' books - Sabriel, Lireal and Abhorsen. They're really cool and they're fantasy as well.
> *



Geeze that is SO weird! I read Sabriel a year or so ago and I have just been thinking about getting it again. And I had no idea it was a trilogy. Thanks Samwise_hero! Now I'll read them all.

Anyone into the Jedi Accadamy Star Wars books? Another good one one my list!


----------



## Eliot

Harry Turtledove's 7 book alternate-history series about the USA and CSA:

_How Few Remain_ ('97) (Deals with the Second Civil War, or, Second Mexican War)

The _Great War_ trilogy: (Deals with World War I)

_American Front_ ('98)
_Walk in Hell_ ('99)
_Breakthroughs_ ('00)

The _American Empire_ trilogy: (Deals with post-WWI America, the Great Depression)

_Blood and Iron_ ('01)
_The Center Cannot Hold_ ('02)
_The Victorious Opposition_ ('03)

The _Settling Accounts_ trilogy: (Deals with World War II)

_Return Engagements_ ('04)

Each novel is released in the autumn of the year it's released.


----------



## Rhiannon

_Love_ the Old Kingdom Trilogy- Garth Nix is very nice, he visits the YA Reading Group at Readerville.com occaisonally, and he gave us ARCs of _Abhorsen_, so I got to read it months before it came out.


----------



## UNGOLIANT

the riftwar saga was great i also like the belgariad and the mallorean. the prelude to the belgaraid was belgarath i loved that to. i could go on and on but i cant be bothered


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

I haven't read much fantasy/sci fi other than Tolkien, so I don't have much of a basis for comparison. But I also enjoyed Raymond E. Feist's _Riftwar _trilogy, as well as the _Empire_ trilogy he co-authored with Janny Wurts.

I recently read Stephen Donaldson's _Chronicles of Thomas Covenant_, which were fantastic and the perfect antidote to Tolkien!

Ursula Le Guin's _Earthsea_ Trilogy (or should that be Quartet?) was also very enjoyable.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Talierin said:


> That would be The Dark is Rising sequence, by Susan Cooper. Absolutly great!



Oh how _can_ you? The Dark is Rising is AWFUL!

My favorite would have to be either Orson Scott Card's Ender/Bean serieses (Bean's is better) or the Chronicles of Narnia. Though His Dark Materials is good too, if confusing.


----------



## Mike

Oh, the Dark is Rising isn't that bad. I quite enjoyed the first one.

My favourite series? The Prydain Chronicles. Those will always be the absolute best, especially "The High King".


----------



## NChadwick

I've yet to come up on a series that I like at all. Dune was good, but I only enjoyed the first one. In fantasy fiction, I find my craving for atmosphere often goes unquenched. 

Peter S. Beagle does a nice job as a Tolkein mimic, but no series really sparkles. 

Watership Down and its sequel capture some of the same "Hobbitesque" charm, but is inconsistent and lacks a good deneoument. 

The Wonderland books are exquisite, but would they qualify?

Wind in the Willows is gorgeous, but again only one book really does its job.

Joseph Wise does a great job with the very promising The Brayburn Jar, but only the first quarter or so of it is available at this point online, and no print version can be found.

Weiss and Hickman had a good thing going, but again it lacked consistency and _crispness_.

....I could go on and on, but at the end of the day, may I just ask, "Why can't anybody produce a truly specatcular fantasy series?" My standards are high, yes, but if Tolkein could do it, someday it could be done again, and with the necessary originality. I wait patiently.


----------



## Firawyn

Reviving an old thread:

Anyone read A Song of Ice and Fire series by _George RR Martin_? They are absolutely amazing!


----------



## Mike

> Anyone read A Song of Ice and Fire


 
Yep. Very much enjoyed the first two, and quit a third of the way through the third. Interestingly enough, back in high school I tried reading the third book without the rest of the series and found it uninteresting. Last summer, I still found "A Storm of Swords" uninteresting. Ah well.

I'll add "The Witcher" saga, by Andrzej Sapkowski, to my list. Re-reading the first two books now and planning to head through all seven. Only the first book's been translated into English, though.


----------



## Halasían

Firawyn said:


> Reviving an old thread:
> 
> Anyone read A Song of Ice and Fire series by _George RR Martin_? They are absolutely amazing!



Tried many times & just couldn't get into it. I finally gave the three books away.

I like Glen Cook's Black Company series which has been re-released under the name _Chronicles of the Black Company_. One of the reasons was its seeming popularity with soldiers in Iraq & Afghanistan.

I'm reading Scott Lynch's _Lies of Locke Lamora_ right now. Its pretty good!


----------



## Turgon

I've not long since finished reading A Game of Thrones. It annoyed me and thrilled me in turns. A lot of the characters began to bug me though and by the end of the book I was only really interested in Jon, Arya, and Tyrion. I will buy the next book for sure though, but I'm backlogged at the moment and have about ten other books I need to get through first.

I preferred the Farseer trilogy over what I've read of A Song of Ice and Fire so far, and I'm looking forward to reading Hobbs other books. Hobbs characters are a lot more sympathetic.


----------



## Eamon

The Fionavar Tapestry written by Guy Gavriel Key. It is the best fantazy trylogy I've ever read. Except LOTR of course.


----------



## Illuin

Hi folks,
I would love to participate in this, but if it isn’t _*Tolkien*_ I read really boring stuff (that I happen to love), like astrophysics books, math books, history textbooks and such. I really enjoy Isaac Asimov, but that doesn’t count because that's a different genre. If I had more time, I would love to explore some more. I’ve tried to get into books by authors like; *Herbert, Lewis, Rowling, Eddings*, *D. Adams*; and a few others. All I can say is.... _eh_... 

Let’s just say that I don’t get very far before the hardcover becomes a fitting shim for a wobbly end table. I guess when you have been driving a _Rolls-Royce_ or a _Mercedes-Benz_ most of your life, it’s a bit of a transition when you have to start driving a _Hyundai. _Indeed.... J.R.R. can spoil you.


----------



## Mike

That's why you start reading stories by Robert E. Howard...don't go for the imitators, go for those who went on a completely different path (incidently, Howard commited suicide before Tolkien even began writing LOTR, so there can be exactly no claims of his being a "poor imitation" of the master).

When you say D. Adams, do you mean Douglas Adams? I've never met anyone who's said "meh" to "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy."

Of course, Terry Pratchett's Discworld series is a must for any fantasy fan. Hilarious. Even more so, in the early books, if you're a fan of Sword & Sorcery fiction (like when Fafhrd & the Grey Mouser appear in the "Colour of Magic", but remain unnamed...and who can forget Cohen the Barbarian?), later books have more universal appeal and less "in jokes". 

Erm...other series...well, I'm reading "Horatio Hornblower" books now, but frankly, that ain't even remotely fantasy.


----------



## Illuin

_



When you say D. Adams, do you mean Douglas Adams? I've never met anyone who's said "eh" to "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy"

Click to expand...

_ 
Well, it’s certainly decent and definitely has its moments, but I have so little time to immerse myself in something that is well; so-so. I’ll actually sacrifice sleep and risk putting my job in jeopardy when it comes to Tolkien (no, not really - but you get the point…..it had better be _REAL good_ to use up what little free time I have). 

As far as Robert E. Howard; I read a lot of his work when I was younger, but I can’t get *Arrrnold’s* voice out of my head…._*"It’s not a tumor  - Arrurraa...To crush your enemies, see dem driven before you, and to hear da lamentation of da women!" *_


----------



## chrysophalax

It's nice to see someone else reading the Horatio Hornblower series. I loved it!

Another great favourite of mine has been the Deryni series by Katherine Kurtz. Her combination of catholicism with magick really intrigued me.


----------



## Mike

> As far as Robert E. Howard; I read a lot of his work when I was younger, but I can’t get *Arrrnold’s* voice out of my head


 
Ah, yes. Doesn't help that I love "Conan the Barbarian" as well, despite THAT Conan not really measuring up to Robert E. Howard's Conan. But my favourite Howard character has got to be...Solomon Kane:







Can't wait for the movie!


----------



## Rainwall

The Shannara Trilogy


----------



## Galentir

Dark is Rising series by Susan Cooper - particularly the first two. Terrible film though - travesty!


----------



## Eledhwen

I have a daughter who had a tendency to buy me book 1 of a series for Christmas. Because of her, I have read the Wheel of Time series (still waiting for it to end); I have also read the story so far in Game of Thrones, which I almost put aside at page 8 having already noticed a couple of very unintelligent phrases. However, the school science faculty where I work is staffed with the sort of people you'd find at Comic-con and I was persuaded to persevere. I'm now wondering if, before the story ends, there will be anyone left in the dramatis personae that I give a fig about; so many characters have been killed off; and I find the chapter rotation of characters very irritating.

I am also irritated by gratuitously detailed sex scenes, so didn't finish Fifty Shades of Grey. There is a free series of books on iTunes by Nicky Charles about secret Werewolf communities in America which has excellent story lines (especially for the price [free]) except, again, that the author feels the need to spell out the details in the bedroom scenes. There are magazines on the top shelf for that sort of thing.

I think I'd have to say that Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels are my favourite, because they make me laugh. The books stand alone as stories but enrich each other the more of them you read. I can also safely recommend them to my children. They are funny, though the humour is peculiarly British - a bit Pythonesque - and may not appeal to all. I think I have read about 20 of them. There is also a trilogy "The Science of the Discworld" in which the text alternates between a typically absurd Discworld story and a scientific explanation of what's going on (not easy, as the Discworld runs more on magic than science).


----------



## Prince of Cats

Eledhwen said:


> I think I'd have to say that Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels are my favourite, because they make me laugh. The books stand alone as stories but enrich each other the more of them you read. I can also safely recommend them to my children. They are funny, though the humour is peculiarly British - a bit Pythonesque - and may not appeal to all. I think I have read about 20 of them. There is also a trilogy "The Science of the Discworld" in which the text alternates between a typically absurd Discworld story and a scientific explanation of what's going on (not easy, as the Discworld runs more on magic than science).



I believe the Science of the Discworld series is my only left of Pratchett's - I'll have to hunt for them. I've been re-reading Soul Music


----------



## Eledhwen

*Terry Pratchett: Favorite Series not written by Tolkien*



Prince of Cats said:


> I'll have to hunt for them.


If you're not averse to .pdf files, your hunt could start here: http://mahacopia.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/Discworld Series


----------



## Maiden_of Harad

I haven't read many book series, probably because I feared that the writing quality, the storyline, and the characters would deteriorate. However, out of those I have read, I probably like Anne Of Green Gables the best. Her flights of imagination so reminded me of my own! Plus, the Victorian Era was my favorite historical era when I read it.


----------



## tom_bombadil

If I may post my thoughts:

The Culture novels by Iain M Banks are an amazing series of books, filled with fascinating ideas. For those who don't know, the books are set in a Post Scarity society and which is run by AI Minds. 

Thomas Kydd Novels by Julian Stockwin, good old Age of Sail historical fiction.

Aubrey Maturin series by Patrick O'brian, again Age of Sail stuff.

The Rift War Cycle by Raymond Fiest, one of the better Tolkien immitators


----------

